# Orvis Fly Reel



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

Anybody here use or familiar with an Orvis Madison Fly Reel? I picked one up for fishing and I am not sure about converting it over to use as right hand retrieve. Any help would be appreciated!

_*Stinger*_


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

Google it. Orvis has manuals for several of their reels on line


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Good luck, there are a couple of threads on the Classic Fly Rod Forum about the Orvis Madison reels from back in 2007, check it out. You will be surprised by the number of makers of this reel and information available. Basically nothing from Orvis. 

D


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for all of the hints. I will check them out and see what I can find. Might be a case where slow dis-assembly, clean, lube and re-assemble.

_* Stinger*_


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Take the spool off. You will see two triangular pieces, one on the right, one on the left. They have two rounded corners and a pointy one. Hold the reel with the part that goes in the reel seat on the bottom and rotate the left triangle so it points to the spindle. Then rotate the right triangle so that it points up. You're done, put the spool back on.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Kzoofisher is right 

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

